# brute 750 motor problem



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

when i got this bike it wouldnt start and it is blowing out of the intake of the front cylinder and blowing out of the exhaust but you can watch the intake valves open from the front cylinder to the rear cylinder. if you hold your hand on the exhaust you can feel the rear cylinder blowing the exhaust out and you can feel the front cylinder sucking. what could be causing this??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Valve timing. Jumped cam chain. Or realy burned or stuck valves. Maybe set way too tight. I lean toward the chain problem though.


----------



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

i had a guy tell me that it was the crank and pushrods does that sound lagitament?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont see how the crank would have anything to do with it. i agree with nmkawierider. sounds like timing.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

check valve lash...no pushrods here bud...overhead cam! checking cam timing would be a good place to start...id run a compressio test also


----------



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the help guys im going to try and tear it down probably tomorrow. and check the timing. if the timing is off does that mean that the valves are bent?


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

question would be why is it out and i would def check to make sure nothin hit....


----------



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

while i got the valve cover off i may go ahead and check the valves and make sure they arnt bent or anything. is the head gasket reusable or would i have to buy a new one if i pull the head?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i always reuse them cause they are metal.


----------



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

is there anything i should be looking for when i pull the head off? are there any hidden bolts on the head?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

None that I can recall. You could check out the manuals section and subscribe to get the manual its all mapped out step by step in there


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

look for damage to the cam seat in the head, extensive wear etc. also check the 4 threads in the head where the cap mounts. This holds the cam in place if stripped out it will cause the cam to sit at an angle causing x-tra tension to the cam. Your cam tension er is automatic and ratchets tighter every time the chain moves. Ive had to put heelie screws in mine due to a dealer over tightening. good luck


----------



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

ok guys a little update on the brute i got the timing mark on the flywheel lined up and the timing marks on the cam were about 1/2 turn off and when i pulled the tensioner off to try to move it back to right mark on the cam sprocket the chain had about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch of play between the chain and cam. and the tensioner felt like it was all the way pushed in. im guessing that this means that the chain is stretched beyond use? or is there somthing else that would cause this?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

if the chain has that much slack in it and the adjuster was all the way out i would say the chain is stretched and you need to replace it. its probably causing it to jump time when you turn it over.


----------



## tsbrecoverymachine (Jan 19, 2010)

ok thats what i was thinking too but i was just wanting a second opinion on it ill order the new chain and see if i can get it back going soon. when these bikes jump time does it normally mean that it bent valves too?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

not nessecarilly. it really depends on mhow much it jumped. one or two teeth more than likely no but if it jumped more it could. i guess you really just need to check it over good.


----------

